# Can I still get an older IRD w/ low speed data port?



## FenceMan (Nov 21, 2004)

I have an old Tracvision LM motorized system that I want to hook up in my boat, it requires a DirecTV IRD with a low speed data port to communicate with the Tracvision (they recommend a Sony SAT-B55), if I pickup one of these on Ebay will DirecTV still activate them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

They are still activating them to the best of my knowledge. I have some old RCA DRD435RHs that I turn on from time to time.

Make sure that anything you buy can be activated first. I will post everything you need to know, let me go find it...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

When buying a used receiver, you have to talk to the access card distribution team NOT A FRONT LINE CSR and check THREE things.

-The receiver must be owned
-The receiver must be disconnected
-The receiver must be tied to an account in good standing, not in collections.

It doesn't matter about pay per view and a balance pending on the card. The card gets replaced, that is what holds the charge. There is a way to reuse the card, but if you are dumb enough to hook it to a phone line or internet after using that method, you will get billed for any balance on the card. It is much less of a headache just to spend the $20 for the card.

Once you are ready to activate it with your new card, ignore the paper about the automated number, call D*, and politely but firmly insist on having the access card department activate it. Don't let a front line CSR activate it. If you follow the paper and use the automated number, it has been my experience that the automated system can't handle owned receivers and it transfers you to a front line CSR. In every case, a front line CSR, called either directly or sent from the automated system has only been able to add a receiver as leased, which messes everything up.

If there is an issue like a small past due balance or something like that where the ACDT rep tells you they can make an exception and go ahead and activate it for you, my best advice is to just walk away. In all cases, when calling to confirm it can be added to your account as owned, politely ask them to notate your account and copy/paste all the information into your notes so it is ready for when you order the card. They have been doing that automatically now lately, but it is always good to ask. It has been my experience that it is helpful to get their employee ID as well, in case there is an issue later.


----------



## FenceMan (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you very much, easier to pop for a $40 used receiver than for a $1,000.00 motorized system.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't forget you will need a $20 access card to go along with it!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got two sitting in the garage. Free for shipping.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

You might be able to use a current receiver with a specific brand of USB-RS232 adapter, plus you'll probably need to custom construct a RJ11 to RS232 adapter. I don't know what the motorized system is using the low speed data for. I was using LSD and now the USB adapter to remote channel change the receiver.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

All of the newer receivers do support RS232 signaling via USB <-> RS232 adapter, but you might have to try various adapters to find one that works properly in your situation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

carl6 said:


> All of the newer receivers do support RS232 signaling via USB <-> RS232 adapter, but you might have to try various adapters to find one that works properly in your situation.


It would be simple task if you'll know - those adapters with Prolific PL2303 chip are the right type.


----------



## zigzag (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone figured out what "New" IRD's will work with these older systems?

I brought my laptop down to my RV this weekend and spent serveral hours with various IRD's, cables, etc to see what might work with my Tracvision SV200.

I have a DTV D11 (USB) DTV D10-300 (RJ22) Sony SAT-B3 and Sony Sat-HD200 which I tried out.

The Sat-B3 can no longer be activated, the others can. All receivers except the HD200 can communicate via low speed data port to my pc.

The Sat b3 seens to have some special abilities that the others do not. ie (ability to display a text message on the tv screen, to show the status of the SV200). The other units give a "Ack" acceptance code, but do not display any messages.

I am wondering what infomration the old B3 sent to the SV200? Does it tell the box what satellite to lock onto?

Anyone have any ideas on this.

Thanks
J


----------

